# facebbok and myspace



## preso (May 1, 2009)

What do you think of those sites... honestly?

I saw some people on it I knew and for a moment, thought about putting my own profile up but then started to think... hmmm
because I also know many people who are not on the site. 

Could it be an invitation to trouble?
I had a bad childhood with lots of freaks and stupid people telling me what to do, escaped them all and made a nice life. Will I be inviting that crap back into my life?
also a string of idiot boyfriends over the last 30 years... 

I'm not sure if I should put up a profile.... 
I mean, what for? to show how nicely I've aged?...
and all the cyber friends I can make?:rofl:

I mean.... I really see no point in it because of all the people I see on the site I know, I would not want any of them IN MY LIFE other than to say hello.
Maybe it's better to just look and not participate.. what do you think?


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

its fine if you use it properly you dont have to invite all to be your cyber friend !! 
hey if you cant talk to them in the street face to face why speak via the internet ?
always a place for internet chat just be wise how you use it


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

My H and I have a myspace page, together. We moved to a different state after we got married 13 years ago. So I use it as a way to keep in touch, and I reconnected with a good girlfriend from high school. I talk to her every day now, and we visit often. 

You can set your profile to private, and only allow certain people to be your friends. So you don't have to invite all the freaks to talk to you or even veiw your page


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

so which is better?

which do you like better? my space or facebook?

Facebook looks better although has some features I dont like...
I like the features of myspace better as I can go total private
where on facebook you can't
and facebook pics are too small.... I want to squash the rumor I'm old and fat
so I need the bigger pic space 
lol


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

I haven't even tried facebook.. only myspace. I like myspace. I've had people tell me I should get a facebook page. I went to the site to check it out once, but it just looks too boring and blah lol.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I dont get it to be honest.

seems to me its all about "look at me" ( both sites)

?
The people I see on it are mostly people who in real life are quite odd or have some kind of personality disorder
but online they have hundreds of friends. In real life they are freaks...

so I dont know what to make of it but I have a group of people from my past making up rumors I'm a fat, old lesbian.

and......
I have to put an end to that.

lol


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Ive got a mysapce, I use it to keep in touch with my younger sister (15) that lives in Tn with my "dad", and my younger brother (15) that lives with my mom. 

I find myspace easier to use, facebook was frusrating to me, I guess its because I wasnt use to it. Myspace cant really get you into trouble, you can choose who you want to befriend and who you want to deny, and can block the ones that want to start "drama" with you. I think its a good way to keep in touch with the ones you live far away from, or old friends that you have lost connection with.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

all I want to do is post my picture to let
people from my past know I'm not old, fat or a lesbian 

lol

as there are some people from my past who are really into starting rumors about me and I've got wind of some. Since we lost touch due to their being an @sshole...
and in no way a friend to me.............
and 10-20 years has past, I just want to set things straight 
My picture will say it all.......
as I've aged very nicely.

so myspace has more votes so far...
thanks


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I have both FB & MS. So does my daughter (she's actually got more than one). 

I use them primarily to keep contact. But my daughter and I text all the time anyway. 

I think FB is better for keeping track of people, but MS has the privacy option as well as blogs. 

You don't have to accept all buddy/friend invitations.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'm still not sure if I should do it...

something just freaks me out about those sites. I don't know why.
I feel I will be victimized, terrorized or some freak 
from my past will come looking for me.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

On MS, with the privacy option set, no one can send you a message that isn't on your friend list. You can always delete the account if you change your mind.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

preso said:


> What do you think of those sites... honestly?


I would never use them. I think its kind of random having all your information out there for just anyone to see. Ive used chat forums before and penpal sites, and those helped me learn how to make small talk, but the conversations are erased when you stop talking to the person. i just wouldnt want my information up like that.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

"all I want to do is post my picture to let
people from my past know I'm not old, fat or a lesbian "


your picture will easily let people know you're not fat or old. but a photo proving you're not a lesbian, now that should be a very interesting photo.

and it'd probably drive plenty of traffic to your page.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> "all I want to do is post my picture to let
> people from my past know I'm not old, fat or a lesbian "
> 
> 
> ...


what I meant was... to post a picture of me, with my husband.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

OTOH, I like the permanence of those pages. A lot of what I've posted here is on my pages, too (variations thereof). 

I don't want to keep it in and that's a way to get it out, too. I was asked to take down the pages (by "her") so I set MS to private. 

I am a very open person. I don't mind sharing my life or discussing anything. It's just me. If I keep it in, no one knows how I'm doing, what I'm feeling, going through. 

I don't force anyone to read my stuff...but knowing some do, helps me to feel better knowing they're getting to know me a little better. 

Like these forums. My posts won't be permanent, eventually they'll get archived and deleted. But by then it won't matter any more. 

It's the next best thing to being there.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

to make my point in a more dry way:

those who want to believe you are a lesbian are not going to be persuaded by a pic of you standing next to a man. 

they are going to believe what they will, and in the larger scheme of things, it really doesn't matter what they believe.

part of what i do involves working with public figures, and some i work with are both loved and hated by the american people and aside from sharing the trait of being hard working they also share a certain humility in that they know they aren't all that those who love them think they are and also not as small as those who villify them think they are.

and more importantly, they really truly don't care what others think of them. they stay focused on realizing their vision.

so, relax.(smile)


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> OTOH, I like the permanence of those pages. A lot of what I've posted here is on my pages, too (variations thereof).
> 
> I don't want to keep it in and that's a way to get it out, too. I was asked to take down the pages (by "her") so I set MS to private.
> 
> ...



I used to be like that too, very open about everything
until...
I realized...

that puts you wide open to be judged, often harshly and unfairly. So now I'm not so open...
which is why I like this forum, I can be open without anyone knowing who I really am.
In real life I would NEVER discuss 90% of the stuff I do here.

it is a very bad thing to be judged by idiots, who then like to start rumors. 
I'm still not sure about the facebook/ myspace thing.
I'd sure like to post a pic, but then.. I worry about what it may draw to me.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't mind being "judged". That's other people little lifestyle and problem. 

I am who I am and their opinion won't change me. 

I publicly post my face and (nearly) real name (easily determined). Your opinion can't hurt me. 

And if you don't like who I am...leave me alone.  

Well, re MS, set the privacy option. Post a blurred pic. No one will see who isn't your friend. Up to you...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

blurry pic?
no way......... I spent a lifetime perfecting my looks.

haha
I want to be clear, so everyone will see I have not only aged well but still attractive 

Thats the "look at me" point of it all... isn't it ???????


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> to make my point in a more dry way:
> 
> those who want to believe you are a lesbian are not going to be persuaded by a pic of you standing next to a man.
> 
> ...



interesting although a little deeper than my mind is willing to go today 
:scratchhead:


----------



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

i have them but honestly dont do much but update my status and see peoples new pictures and stuff
theyre just websites nothing to take too seriously. you can control what people can see and who youre friends with and you can always turn down someones friend request if you dont want to talk to them or have them in your life


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I prefer Facebook over myspace, to much spam on myspace.

Facebook you have to use your real name, plus I have contacted so many old friends it is wonderful.

Yes, even the "ex-girlfriends" are on my friend list.

but a great way for me to keep in touch with my family up north.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

My marriage nearly ended because of myspace. My wife started seeing a guy she met on there. To date she has met 4 guys from myspace that I know of. I personally hate the site. True I blame it for my pain when I know it's the user but the truth is myspace is the new boot call. It's all sex all the time. 

My opinion, if you are married and want to stay that way then stay away from them. What you gain from being on there isn't worth the risk you take. It's easy to step over the line when it comes to the internet.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I have my real name under Facebook and a fake username on My space. I write a lot more when I am anonymous, and it is liberating and therapeutic to be able to share similar experiences, whether through blogging, journalling, or forum posting. Facebook is useful for me to check up on a few young relatives, because it appeals to large groups like high schools and colleges. I also connect to a few bands on Myspace, just for fun. I do the same on Twitter. I have joined a lot of sites online, and I have learned it is super easy to attract drama. As I am sure everone has read on other posts, any social site can breed emotional attachments and affairs. I have learned it is best to stay distant and be big enough to walk away if trouble develops.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have to admit, as much as I'd like to post on the sites, namely to show I have aged well and all ( look at me factor)... my emotional side,

my intellect tells me it's a bad idea to put your real pic and name with it on the web. I just can't bring myself to do it and post a profile on one or both of the sites although I feel I would like to...

I've been wrestling with the idea for months. I've looked up some people I knew in high school who are on the sites and for the most part, they look silly... I now realize too, that some of the girls I was friends with in high school are pretty damn evil and stuck up, as their profile reflects that.
oh well.......

Maybe not a good idea. Last thing I want is to bring trouble my way, esp now later in life when I plan and want to just glide through the rest of my life with as little hassles as possible


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i dont do face book and i dont do any other site, other than this one. i find others such as facebook, to close for comfort. very detrimental. but this site in its own right is a marriage guidance forum.


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

I have both .. Myspace is a great place to keep in touch with family especially younger teens etc.. You are in control of who is allowed to see your profile & pics .. At one time I had all 3 of my kids frequenting myspace often as well as Out of State Family .. Neices etc so I made my own after being encouraged by my daughter .. which led my sons to "invite" me as there friends as well .. I didnt force them to share there profiles .. they offered & then there friends invite as well & so on .. It is a great resource to Keeping in touch as well as Knowing some vital teen activitys .. I might otherwise not Know sense teens reveal so much in that atmosphere.. and I dont feel guilty for anything I may discover with my youngest minor son as far as invading his privacy because he invited me ... 

Recently I had an argument with him over ( Me) reading his text messages & he didnt like that too much .. but mostly he says he felt like I dont trust him and he pointed out if he didnt want me to know what he did with his friends etc he would block me from his myspace .. 

so I find some parenting comfort in that Im welcomed there .. but the sites in my opinion are harmless sense you are in control of who u have as contacts & they are more than look at me sites they let you share & connect with multi family & friends 
near & far and thats not a bad thing.. 

Anything or Anyplace can be be used for negative intentions .. so it comes down to the person using them & how they choose to do so....


----------

